# Any marketing people out there.....???



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

You know you get your PEST and SLEPT analysis type things..well I was told that in some circumstances there are a B and a C that come into play.....I'm guessing the C is Climate but the B??

Any help gratefully rcvd.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Not socio-economic groupings is it?

B= middle management
C= clerical

Gren


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I don't think so....that wouldn't really tie in to the other parts (Political, Environmental, Social & Tech).


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I think it may be Brand and Climate


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I think it may be Brand and Climate


Good man! How would brand work in that sort of analysis though?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Good man! How would brand work in that sort of analysis though?


I would have thought that a Brand can overcome or be influenced by any of the PEST factors and therefore its positioning could be determined by its own strength.

BTw, I only did marketing as a module on my IT and systems Analysis BSc... so I'd tread with caution on my explanation. Having said that I've bounced the idea with a friend who is a member of the Chartered Inst. of Mktg. and she reckons what I said makes sense.

Hope it helps R1... phew it's brought back many a memory about passing exams... eeek!


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Sounds a bit like another load of marketing bollox.

The 4 Ps have now apparently become 6 since I learnt it all. Surely climate is included in 'Environment'?

Not sure what the B & C could be in this instance. And here's me at work without my Kotler. 

Gren


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I would have thought that a Brand can overcome or be influenced by any of the PEST factors and therefore its positioning could be determined by its own strength.
> 
> BTw, I only did marketing as a module on my IT and systems Analysis BSc... so I'd tread with caution on my explanation. Having said that I've bounced the idea with a friend who is a member of the Chartered Inst. of Mktg. and she reckons what I said makes sense.
> 
> Hope it helps R1... phew it's brought back many a memory about passing exams... eeek!


I'm still not sure - it is a load of bollox really (it's not for me honest) but apparently in some circumstances PEST/SLEPT can be PESTBC so the 'Brand' wouldn't really fit in here I don't think.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Well I think tele-marketing and sales people are PEST-S and I'd rather they SLEPT than trying to sell me all kinds of crap I don't want!!

;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Well I think tele-marketing and sales people are PEST-S and I'd rather they SLEPT than trying to sell me all kinds of crap I don't want!!
> 
> ;D


Helpful _and_ hilarious.


----------

